# Sunless tanners



## swtlips2006 (May 1, 2006)

What do u recommend for sunless tanners. I don't want a orange look. It is actually for my sister and she has very fair skin and doesn't do well in tanning beds. She tried mystic tanning once and it did not work well at all; it was way too dark for her skin tone.


----------



## sapphire2021 (May 1, 2006)

What I use and what was a HUGE seller last year (actually it ran out instores and people were selling on ebay) is Jergens natural glow. They have a fair skined formula and a medium skin one. Also they have it for the face too. It looked like a tan on me and I highly recommend it. (I tend to get orange with other things being so fair ...but not with this)

Good Luck!

Carol


----------



## MACGoddess (May 1, 2006)

I second the Jergens natural glow...They have one for fair skin and one for medium skin. Tell her to try the fair one first just in case, but I don't think it will be too dark for her...also remember it is a gradual thing, it will get a little darker the more you apply it, so she might not see the results at their darkest on the first application.


----------



## KittyM (May 1, 2006)

DITTO this!!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 1, 2006)

ditto to all the girls.i also have it and it gives a nice tan


----------



## Scarlette (May 1, 2006)

Ohh really? I see SO many of those natural tanning products and I bought a generic one at Walgreens called Body Glow. I think it smells disgusting!!!! Darn it. I have been using, and LOVE, the Kiehl's sunless tanning moisturizer and the Epil-Stop n' Tan gel. Those seem to be non orange and last a very long time.


----------



## Glamour Girl (May 1, 2006)

I am totally loving Oil of Olay's "Touch of Sun". The bad thing about Jergens that my friends and I found out, is that it has that funky tan smell. However, Olay's smells fresh and I've actually got a nice tan working with no orange streaks or bad smell. :thumbsup2:


----------



## emily (May 1, 2006)

I completely second Touch of Sun from Olay. Great scent, and when used daily you end up with a nice tan! I thought I liked Jergens till I tried this. I just started using touch of sun for the face today (it has Olay Complete SPF 15 lotion in it also) and I'm already seeing some results. yay!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 1, 2006)

I've been using Neutrogena's Build a Tan &amp; like it a lot!

I know my makeup is very different in both pics, but just look at my skin tone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both were taken this week, before and after the sunless tanning.


----------



## jessica9 (May 1, 2006)

i used jergens last summer, but stopped because after three weeks of using it, the tan would sort of scratch off. i don't know..it was weird! i just bought l'orel's version, and i still havent tried it yet. anyone else use this yet?


----------



## emily (May 1, 2006)

Jessica that's strange because that was sort of the effect I was having with Jergens. It's like after you used it over a period of time it would get a little patchy. kinda odd.

Joy your results are really pretty! I had used Build a Tan for face before but I felt like the color wasn't hanging around very long. Did you do anything special to get those results?


----------



## Joyeuux (May 1, 2006)

Thank you Emily!

Actually, I tried a sample of Shisedo's self tan first but it hardly did a thing, so I moved to a more affordable alternative. I used Origin's Modern Friction first, to make sure any dry cells were sloughed away. I then applied the Neutrogena Face all over, like I would my regular moisturizer.

When I did my makeup, I used MAC's loose Golden Bronze powder which really accentuates the tan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lainey (May 1, 2006)

jergen's is a must!


----------



## JustineDanielle (May 2, 2006)

I recommend two, actually...

Dermologica's sunless tanner worked nicely for me...

also, Quick Tan, by Body Drench. I bought that at a hair show though... I believe they sell it at Ace stores (if you have a card there or even have that store) or a website.


----------



## swtlips2006 (May 2, 2006)

THank u all for ur advice.. I think I may suggest the jergens or Oil of Olay.. thanks soo much!!! As for me, ill stick ot the tannign beds.. much less complicated!!~


----------



## luvmylittleboy (May 2, 2006)

I have been using React airbrush tanning mixed w/infusium original. I do a 50/50 mixture and put this into a old, cleaned out soft soap foam disp. I love the results it gives me (I also have vitiligo and it really does a nice job blending out my uneveness). I use coppertone gradual tanner for faces on my face. Here is the website if interested:

http://www.reactcosmetics.com/cgi-bin/home


----------



## Pat01 (May 2, 2006)

I am also a fan of Jergens Glow, and I also like Banana Boats spray mist, but I think the trick is to exfoliate well before the first time you apply and I use loofah gloves and it keeps the glow from getting patchy


----------



## Sarah84 (May 3, 2006)

I used to use the Loreal sublime bronze before using sunbeds and I loved the results I got from that, though I'm not really that pale in the first place. My sister was using the Johnsons holiday sun and was pleased with it at first but it didn't end up doing a great job plus the smell wasn't that nice.

Hope you find something that works great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littledebbie (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey I found another great product from HSN,it dries really,really fast,and looks great.

Here it is,if anyone interested in trying it.Toni Brattin Tan Secret Double Self-Tanning Mousse Value Pack .


----------



## Sirithlonn (Jun 4, 2006)

tisk tisk tisk, your going to get cancer and lots of wrinkles


----------



## LVA (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm currently using one by Dove and love it

... but when i run out , i want to try jergens

to all the girls who use jergens ... do u use the body one for your face too ? or do u buy the face one ?


----------



## Angie2006 (Jun 4, 2006)

I had been using the Neutrogena bronzer/tanner on my face and it was nice but I since saw a lady with an awesome tan, I asked her where she went on vacation and she told me it was Loreal Sublime Bronze! I ran right out the next day and bought some and love it!


----------



## gemgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry to but in on the main question, but I didn't want to start another topic when this one's on the same track.

I was wondering if anyone else has tried Johnsons Holiday Sun? I think it's just come out here and don't know if I want to risk it. I live 2 hours away from anywhere so I'm limited to what I can buy in my local grocery store, can you guys suggest anything that's not top end that still does a good job. I'm too impatient to but from the internet, I want it now! It's winter here and I was already very pale.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to use Neutrogena, but it seems Jergens Glow and L'Oreal Sublime are two really popular ones!


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 17, 2007)

I know this thread is really old, but I wanted to know if anyone would like to update their preferences and/or experiences for sunless tanning products? My summer tan is fading and I sure do miss it. I'm mostly interested in something for the face, neck and arms. I'm interested in a "hint" of color, or something that I can build the tan.

These are the choices that I'm interested in. I also welcome other suggestions if you have used the product for more than three months:

* Jergens Natural Glow

* Touch of Sun from Olay

* Neutrogena's Build a Tan

* Loreal Sublime Bronze


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 17, 2007)

I have used all of those and like them all--I have also used and love Fake Bake. It's my favorite and you will like it I am sure. Estee' Lauder has a wonderful facial self tanner that can be sworn by.


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks! Since my last post here, I had to run to the drugstore to buy Advil and I ran through the lotion aisle. I saw all of these brands and read the product info while in the store (not to mention I read about them online).

I guess I should mention that I have never used a sunless tanner before. Also, I'm African-American (that's me in the avatar! MAC NW45-summer/NC50-winter) and I've noticed with some of the tanning products, they came in colors like "dark" and "medium/tan," something or another. One or two of the boxes had photos showing skin color results, while others had something like "two shades darker."

I'm willing to pay up to $50 a bottle for a nice-looking tan, but I'd like to start with a decent drugstore brand to see if "sunless-tanning" is for me.


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Jan 22, 2008)

Update:

I ran to the drugstore for something else and ended up buying the Jergen's Natural Glow, one for the face and the other for the body. I've been using it for about three days now and this stuff is awesome! I look sun-kissed, golden.

On the box it says that it takes up to one week to get maximum results, but a few days to see changes. I bought the medium/tan (the darkest).


----------



## KellyB (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Its nice to hear when something actually works.


----------



## wendy03211 (May 26, 2008)

*I have really fair skin and I am so tired of looking like a ghost. Please help me with the best sunless tanning cream.*

By the way I am 36 and don't do tanning beds. I want to stayyoung as long as I can.


----------



## lauren84 (Jun 2, 2008)

i love love love jergens! also a big fan of fake bake..about to try the loreal sublime.

I have used jergens for years and the color is great..only complaint is the smell..i use it at night so i don't feel "smelly" all day at work!


----------



## x_nicole_x (Jun 2, 2008)

I use Johnsons Holiday Sun and think its the best self-tanner/moisturiser. Not only can u not go wrong, they have a newer improved one which has a better fragrance. Its the only self-tanner that I've used (and boy have I tried many!) that doesnt have that digestive biscuit/marmite smell. Also really keeps the skin moisturised all day. I also love loreal sublime bronze, but find the colour fades quickly and it isnt that dark.


----------

